# ground anchor winch madehome



## catrico ruggiat (Feb 24, 2014)

hello I do not know if they are in the right forum, however, expose the problem for the winch of a land rover defender we need to achieve an even Terrestra homemade you can help thanks

traduzione
salve non so se sono nel forum giusto comunque espongo il problema per il verricello di un land rover defender ci occorre realizzare una ancora terrestra fatta in casa potete aiutarci grazie
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj12/petefj40/IMG_4870.jpg
http://www.keepandshare.com/userpic...9/sb/anchor_angles-73383865.jpg?ts=1349054977
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAA1o/wQAwCFqBNgE/s640/Ground%20anchor.jpg


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not even sure what it is your asking.
If your trying to make you own your going to need a welder, band saw, some square tubing and a piece of flat plate, and a screw pin shakle.
In my area there lots of boating consignment shops I'd just pickup a used Fluke type anchor.


----------

